# Feta Pasta!!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 17, 2005)

1/4 cup olive oil
1 1/2 can of chopped tomatos
1 red onion diced VERY well
2 cloves garlic cut inn slivers
1/4 pound of feta cheese
Fresh basil chopped (maybe 1/2 cup)
salt & pepper 
1 pound of your fav. pasta

Put the olive oil, tomatoes, onion, feta, basil, and pepper in a bowl and mix together. Let stand at for an hour or so.

Cook the pasta and drain, then stir into the tomato mixture. Use salt to taste   

This is KILLER!!!!  Its somewhat inexpensive and has a BURST of flavor!


----------

